# Mehrere Sockets



## Excore (31. Jul 2017)

Hi, wie kann ich mehrere Sockets zusammenfassen?


----------



## mrBrown (31. Jul 2017)

Was verstehst du unter Sockets zusammenfassen?


----------



## JuKu (5. Aug 2017)

Ich glaube er meint, dass er die Nachrichten von mehreren Sockets von einem erhält.
Das geht so aber nicht, du kannst allerdings den selben Message Handler für mehrere Sockets verwenden, wenn du z.B. Netty nutzt.


----------

